# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Strukture me fytyre njeriu ne Mars

## Darius

Ne vitin 1976, sonda Viking qe po orbitonte planetin Mars te quajtur shpesh si Planeti i Kuq, dergoi disa foto ne toke qe i kane lene te gjithe shkenctaret me goje te hapur dhe krijoi nje enigme qe edhe sot e kesaj dite nuk eshte zgjidhur ende. Fotot e Vikingut ishin bere ne nje moment qe dielli ishte shume poshte ne qiellin e Marsit dhe tregojne nje strukture qe e pare nga larg paraqet fytyren e nje njeriu. Kjo strukture ndodhet ne rajonin e Cydonias dhe nuk eshte e vetmja.
Fillimisht fotoja qe erdhi u pergenjeshtrua si jo e sakte dhe ndofta rezultat i ndonje kushti atomsferik te caktuar. Me pas kur foto te tjera pasuan te paren pamja ishte e qarte dhe ne ate moment filluan analizat e detajuara te permasave dhe pamjes qe fotoja paraqiste. E nje lartesie prej me shume se 1500 kembe nga siperfaqja dhe e nje shtrirje prej disa 2.5 km struktura rezultoi te ishte e pamundur rezultat i erozionit apo ndonje teke gjeologjike. Matja e distancave midis harkimeve, tipareve te vete fytyres, buzeve, syte, hundes ishte shume simetrike dhe probabiliteti qe ajo te jete me origjine natyrale eshte 1 ne 1 miliard. Pra e pamundur. Foto te tjera te bera ne pozicione te ndryshme konfirmuan te paren. Ndonese pamja nuk eshte aq e qarte sa ne foton e pare ato perseri tregonin fytyren njerezore ne truallin shkembor te Marsit. Por surpriza nuk mbaronte aty. Ndersa sonda orbitonte planetin, pamje te tjera filluan te shfaqeshin dhe struktura te tjera akoma dhe me bindese dukeshin ne foto. Perqark te ashtuquajtures tashme Fytyre e Marsit u dalluan edhe disa ndertime ne forme piramidale me nje distance dhe nje madhesi qe ekspertet sa i pane u kujtuan per distancen, formen dhe pozicionimin astronomik te tre piramidave ne Egjypt. Eshte kjo thjesht nje rastesi?
Analiza te shumta, llogaritje matematikore, astronomike dhe gjeologjike nuk kane lene me asnje dyshim. Fytyra e Marsit si dhe piramidat rreth e rrotull nuk jane me origjine natyrale. Mosha e tyre eshte e pamundur te percaktohet, deri ne momentin qe te merret nje analize fizike dhe strukturale. Te papriturat e Planetit te Kuq nuk mbarojne. Sa me shume eksplorohet ne distance aq me shume fakte dhe pamje te reja turbullojne mendjen e shkenctareve. Nese ne Mars nuk ka jete, kjo sdo te thote qe ne nje te kaluar jo te larget aty nuk ka patur jete dhe strukturat e gjetura jane nje deshmi e gjalle e kesaj. Po pse fytyra e gjetur ne mars dhe piradimat jane kaq tokesore ne pamje? Cfare lidhje ka midis tyre dhe piramidave ne Egjypt apo fytyres se njerezve te tokes?
Kjo eshte enigma me e madhe per astronomet sot per sot dhe deri ne perfundim te misionit te anijes kozmike qe aktualisht ndodhet ne orbiten e Marsit, pergjigjet jane thjesht perllogaritje shkencore dhe asgje me shume. Edhe sonda e dyte Mars Global Surveyor spacecraft e derguar ne prill te vitit 1998, solli te njejta pamje te planetit, te rajonit te Cydonias me disa ndryshime te vogla te lidhura me kushtet e drites dhe te pozicionit qe jane bere fotot. 
*Materiali qe postova ketu nuk eshte nje deduktim fantastiko shkencor dhe as pjelle e imagjinates se disa njerezve por te dhena te marra nga faqet zyrtare te NASA qe eshte National Aeronautics and Space Administration, agjencia amerikane e fluturimeve ne kozmos dhe me e madhja dhe prestigjozia ne bote.*
Fotot e me poshte i perkasin 
1- pamja e marre nga sonda Viking
2- pamje te sondes viking dhe asaj Mars Global Surveyor
3- nje pamje nga larg e strukturave ne Cydonia, perfshi edhe piramidat
4- nje analize e detajuar e bere nga shkenctaret e Nasa-s

----------


## Darius

Foton e katert po e postoj me vete sepse nuk me lejohet me shume se 3 foto ne nje shkrim.

----------


## Sherri

Disa foto te tjera:

----------


## Sherri

topography:
 

 Stereopair :
 

Anaglyph :

----------


## Sherri

Illumination from southwest :
 

 Illumination from south:
 

Illumination from northeast:

----------


## Sherri

Illumination from north :
 

MPEG of 360 deg rotation of illumination direction :
Filmin i shkurter

----------


## Darius

* Pse u ndaluan fluturimet ne Hene?* 

Duke qene brenda nje teme te tille po shtoj dhe dicka tjeter por qe ka lidhje me nje trup qiellor shume me afer se planeti Mars dhe eshte pikerisht sateliti jone Hena. Duke lexuar nje material per Ufologjine hasa ne disa deklarata dhe dokumenta qe kane te bene me Henen dhe ate qe mund te kete te fshehte ky trup qiellor dhe qe mbahet e fshehte per masen e gjere te njerezve ne toke. Sic dihet fluturimi per ne Hene ka nje histori te mbushur me perpjekje, deshtime dhe humbje ne jete njerezore dhe ka lene gjurme ne historine e fluturimeve kozmike. Perpjekja e pare qe mund te quhet si ajo e Apollo 1 deshtoi pa arritur te kaloje orbiten e tokes dhe e astronautet Virgil Grissom, Edward White, Roger Chaffee humben jeten e tyre ne 21 Shkurt te vitit 1967. Mbas ketij deshtimi u ndertuan edhe 6 anije te tjera kozmike respektivisht Apollo 2-Apollo 6 te cilat te gjitha ben fluturime te shkurtra rreth orbites se tokes ne forme testimi per hapin e passhem me te madh, ate te zbritjes ne hene. Do te ishte Apollo 8 anija e pare kozmike qe do te afrohej ne siperfaqen e Henes dhe do ta orbitonte ate per dite te tera duke marre informacione fotografike nga atmosfera dhe siperfaqaja e planetit. Por hapi perfundimtar do te nderrmerrej ne 20 Korrik te vitit 1969 kur me anijen kozmike Apollo 11, astronauti Neil Armstrong dhe Buzz Aldrin do te hynin ne histori si te paret qenie njerezore qe shkelen truallin e henes. QE mbas asaj perpjekje do te beheshin disa fluturime te tjera duke perfshire Apollo 9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17 dhe fluturimet per ne hene do te nderpriteshin ne 11 Dhjetor te vitit 1972 me fluturimin e fundit te Apollo 17 dhe uljen e tij ne Hene. Cfare ndodhi, pse u nderprene fluturimet dhe sidomos cfare ndodhi me Apollo 13 qe ka hyre ne histori madje eshte bere edhe nje film per deshtimin e uljes ne Hene?
Po ti referohemi informacioneve te brendeshme te "rrjedhura" nga NASA qe ne fluturimet e para astronautet kane bere deklarata, madje shume prej tyre jane edhe audio per objekte fluturuese te paidentifikuara qe afroheshin ne anijet komzike tokesore dhe largoheshin me intervale te shkurtra kohe sikur te donin te eksploronin anijen. Nje gje e tille eshte deklaruar ne nje transmetim direkt te nje fluturimi te Apollos dhe qe ishte transmetik publik por qe u nderpre menjehere nga NASA. Te gjithe pjesetaret e ekuipazheve te te gjithe Apollove pa perjashtim kane dhene deklarata per objekte te tilla qe uleshin dhe ngriheshin nga siperfaqja e henes dhe qe afroheshin me shpejtesi te madhe drejt tyre. Edhe Apollo 11 qe nga momenti qe ju afrua Henes deri ne zbritjen e tij eshte shoqeruar nda 6 objekte te tilla ne forme diskoidale. Por misterin me te madh e ka fluturimi i Apollo 13 qe mbas fakteve te dala kohet e fundit nga burime te NASA, nuk ka patur problem te thjesht ne motor apo pajisjet elektrike, por eshte goditur nga nje rreze, nga nje prej objekteve fluturuese te paidentifikuara qe e shoqeronte gjithe kohes. Kjo ndodhi ne momentin kur apollo po merrte nje drejtim tjeter nga ai i pararendesve te tij dhe po perpiqej te ulej ne pjesen tjeter te Henes. Sic dihet ulja deshtoi dhe ekuipazhi mezi arriti te zbriste ne toke. Mbas Apollo 13, fluturimet vazhduan edhe me kater apollo te tjere deri te Apollo 17 dhe me pas u nderprene. Por ulja e tyre eshte bere vetem ne zonen e njohur dhe te eksploruar me pare. Jo ne pjesen tjeter te Henes. Pse? Cfare ka ne anen tjeter te Henes qe nuk duhet te shikohet nga syte e tokesoreve? Pse teleskopi Hubble qe ka nje rreze shikimi prej miliona miljesh dhe qe shqyrton deri kufijte me te larget te sistemit tone diellor apo galaktikes sone dhe me tej, nuk pozicionohet asnjehere ne Hene dhe pse ka deshtuar marrja e fotova nga nje pjese e caktuar e Henes. Mbase nuk keni degjuar per termin *ANA e Erret e Henes*, por eshte nje pjese e satelitit tone natyral qe nuk mund te kontrollohet nga asnje mjet optik. Pamjet gjithmone bllokohn, imazhi turbullohet dhe kur perpiqet te zhvillohet me teknologji digitale nuk arrihet asnje perfundim.  Pikerisht aty u perpoq Apollo 13 te ulej dhe ulja deshtoi. Pse u godit anija jone kozmike?
3 vitet e fundit mbas berjes me publike te problemit te ufo-ve dhe mbas rritjes se ndergjegjes kolektive per kete problem, numri i deshmive dhe deklaratave nga njerez te perfshire direkt ne fluturime dhe ne organizimin e tyre jane shtuar shume. 
Dokumenti me i fundit i dale nga nje grup studiuesish amerikan i quajtur *Disclosure Project* (Projekti zbulimit te se vertetes) sic do e quaja personalisht,qe ka studiuar me detaje komplet fenomenin e ufo ne token amerikane dhe qe eshte bazuar ne deshmite e njerezve me kompetente te forcave ajrore, sherbimeve sekrete, shkenctareve, ushtarakeve, studiuesve qe kane patur lidhje direkt me fenomenin, tregon qarte dhe deshmon me foto pamje te strukturave ne hene te ndertuara nga qenie inteligjente. Ndertesa te larta, rruge qe i lidhin, forma te cuditshme catish, disa here sferike, disa here te sheshta, mini pista fluturimi dhe objekte shencore te natyres se sateliteve, teleskopve ose gjera te ngjashme. Keto informacione kane qene gjithe kohes ne dispozicion edhe te NASA por qe jane refuzuar te behen publike. Kush i ka ndertuar dhe pse nuk arrihet dot te fotografohen nga toka me qartesi, apo nga teleskopet e fuqishem qe pluskojne ne hapesire? Pse nga ajo pjese e Henes dalin gjithmone objektet fluturuese qe duken shume qarte ne pothuajse cdo filmim te bere nga Apollot. Pse astronautet Michael Collins, Buzz Aldrin, Alan L. Bean, Frank Borman, Vance D. Brand, Ronald B. Evans etj u kercenuan nese flisnin per pamjet qe kane pare. Deklaraten me bombe e ka dhene vete Michael Collins pak dite perpara se te vdiste ne tetor te vitit 2004 duke thene se: * Me vjen keq per njerezit e ketij planeti qe nuk e dine se cpo ndodh. Me vjen keq qe mbahen te fshehta gjera qe gjithe njerezimi do i mirepriste dhe qe do sillnin begatine. Nuk kemi nevoje te shkojme deri ne Mars, skemi nevoje te kalojme sistemin tone diellor, te verteten e kemi ne Toke dhe shume afer saj, ne Hene. Faktet jane aty, ndertesat, strukturat e ndertuara nga qeniet inteligjente jane aty. Dhe vete mjetet e tyre fluturuese levizn ore e cast.... I bej thirrje qeverise amerikane ti japi fund heshtjes dhe te shpalosi te verteten sic e dine ata prej me shume se gjysem shekulli.....*
Nder te tjera fjala qe Collins thote eshte: * Mjaftoni te mendoni, pse nuk po shkojme me ne Hene dhe ca na ndalon te eksplorojme ate komplet sic eshte. Ca ka ne pjesen e erret te Henes qe nuk duhet ta shohim ne. Une e kam pare, kam qene me fat ose jo kete se di, po uroj te gjithe njerzimin nje dite te shohi ate qe kemi kaq afer..*
Fotot e meposhteme ndonese nuk jane shume te qarta tregojne ate qe permbante ky shkrim. Ndiqni kursorin e mouse dhe do dalloni qarte struktura qe smund te jene natyrale.

----------


## Sherri



----------


## Sherri



----------


## Sherri



----------


## Sherri



----------


## Sherri



----------


## Sherri



----------


## etan

Sherri flm per informacionet dhe kurajo ,,,
ps.   sa per banished lere ate te flas se e ka zakon ajo te flasi kudo dhe nga ngado dhe perkedo .

----------


## Darius

> Sa per Henen dhe "its dark side"; - Pjesen e erret te Henes.
> Vella, ju duhet ta dini mire qe Hena, Tokes i tregon vazhdimisht te njejten faqe. Kjo edhe fale faktit qe VETEM GJYSMA E HENES NDRIçOHET NGA DRITA E DIELLIT!!!
> Gjysma tjeter nuk ndriçohet prej diellit, fale rrotullimit te Henes rreth Tokes dhe fazes se rrotullimit. Pra, eshte dhe e çuditshme, por ajo gjysma e pandriçuar e Henes, kurre nuk mund "te kapet mat" dhe te filmohet papandehur e ndriçuar prej diellit. Nuk eshte ndriçuar kurre, persa kohe egziston njohuria dhe kujtesa njerezore.
> Hena eshte satelit i Tokes, por Hena NUK KA ATMOSFERE.
> A mund te fotografohet gjysma e erret(dmth naten) e Tokes? Po, mund te fotografohet, sepse Toka ka privilegjin te kete atmosfere, dhe drita deri ne nje fare mase do t'i bindet fuzionit te natyrshem. Ndersa ne Hene nuk mund te ndodhe e njejta gje, sepse nuk ka atmosfere, prandaj edhe mungon fuzioni i drites, perthyerja dhe pasqyrimi i fotoneve nga grimcat me te imta te atmosferes, -atomet, molekulat, pluhuri, etj, etj, etj. Kjo e ben gati te pamundshem fotografimin e siperfaqes se erret te Henes. Dhe, mesa di une, asnje prej misioneve hapsinore nuk ka qene i pajisur me projektore te fuqishem sa te bente te mundur shkrepjen e ndonje fotografie per te qene. Edhe "kleçkat" ku jane kapur disa "studiues" per te pergenjeshtruar faktin qe Amerikanet te jene ulur per here te pare ne Hene ne 20/7/69, jane krejtesisht budallalleqe. Me te tilla gjera dhe aresyetime mund te genjejne vetem qorrat dhe injorantet. Psh, kur ata diskutojne per hijen e astronautit dhe hijet e tjera, qe i vene ne krahasim me njera tjetren, dhe qe thone qe nuk kane te njejtin drejtim...


Askush ska thene ate gje more djale. Fakti qe quhet Dark Side Of The Moon ska te beje me faktin qe  nuk ndricohet nga drita apo arsye te tjera nga ato qe ke keputur aty. Mesa po shoh per ate teme paske lexuar nje fjale nga fillimi dhe nje nga fundi dhe qenke nxituar te japesh pergjigjen menjehere  :buzeqeshje:  Pastaj ska nevoje te behet nihilisti ne nje teme te tille. As te permenden pseudoshkenctaret sepse e dale nga goja jote duket si e thene nga nje supershkenctar. NUk e kam specifikuar kot qe ne fillim te temes qe keto materiale jane marre nga Nasa dhe sjane mashtrime apo lojra visuale me foto dhe me permasa. Nese nuk e beson ate gje qe sheh aty, jam dakort eshte e drejta jote dhe mendimi jot. Por mos u perpiq te hedhesh poshte punen e bere nga ne dhe pak me respekt. Ka dhe menyra te tjera per te shprehur mosbesimin. Une kur te lexova mu duke si ca e ca qe derdellisin per fakte dhe historira vetem me cfare kane degjuar neper rradhat e bukes. Qellimi i kesaj teme apo i te tjerave te kesaj natyre te hapura ne kete forum eshte thjesht paraqitja e disa fenomeneve (nese e meritojne kete emer) qe kane pikepyetjet e tyre. Sjane as bomba me tym dhe as pallavra per tu tallur me njerezit. Askush nuk eshte i detyruar te besoje apo te nderroje bindjet e tija. 
Me falni ju lexuesit e kesaj teme por mu duk shume pa vend nderhyrja e ketij anetari. Vete fakti qe kemi shpenzuar ore te tera per lexime te materialeve, gjetje te fotove dhe hartimit te kesaj teme me qellim qe te paraqesim nje dicka interesante per lexuesin me revolton kur shoh qe ka njerez qe tallen me punen e te tjereve dhe bejne ketu rrolin e samaritanit dhe te zoterise *Di Gjithshka*. Une skam nder mend te replikoj me ty banished. Si moderator i ketij forumi kam marre persiper te jap informacione te tilla ne shqip qe lexuesit tone i kane munguar dhe si ka patur ne nivele te caktuara. Besoni apo jo, ajo eshte dicka qe une se vendos dot. Qellimi im eshte paraqitja e fenomenve te tilla dhe ja u le juve ne dore te zgjidhni. Por e perseris, do ju lutesha te pakten respektoni punen e bere. Faleminderit dhe me falni edhe njehere per kete nderhyrje qe e konsideroj te fundit dhe te vetmen ne tema te tilla.

----------


## Sherri

> Ehhhh more Pepi...
> Po si nuk e vleresoj une punen tuaj ketu? E quajta edhe "dhune" vizuale!!!! Aq shume materiale(foto) keni paraqitur, dhe aq voluminoze eshte!!! A ju duket pak kjo?
> Pastaj edhe ju moret e u kapet vetem me nje pike; te tjerat i late nen hije!
> Pikerisht vella, po shoh, dhe jam i sigurte qe si une, shikoni edhe ju!
> Dhe une nuk shoh ndonje tank ne Mars, e as automatike, as skepter te Ra-se, e as mekanizma. Nuk shoh me as luane apo fytyra njerezore ne fotot e postimit 16:23 dt.26/2/2005. Ky nuk eshte me opinion, dhe jam i bindur se edhe ju mendoni te njejten gje.
> Me gjithe kete, nuk po them aspak se ju(ti, ose Sherri) po na genjeni ketu! Pse i merrni gjerat mbrapsht? Pse e konsideroni mendimin e dikujt si nenvleftesim apo perçmim te punes tuaj?
> Nuk jeni ju qe po shpjegoni ato fotot e Marsit ketu... nuk jam une "supershkencetari", si me quani ju me qesendi, por jane pseudoshkencetaret (qe i quajta une te tille), qe nuk dine as te shkruajne gjuhen e tyre.
> Une po shpreh mendimin tim vella; ju keni shprehur mendimin e dikujt tjetri.
> Nuk keni dhene as mendimin zyrtar te NASA-s; por as per kete fakt une nuk po ju hedh punen poshte. Une ju shpreha mendimin tim qe anon nga ai i NASA-s, jo se une punoj per NASA-n, por, e pashe qe i mungonte kjo ketu. Pavaresisht se edhe mua me tundon dhe me terheq me teper kendveshtrimi tjeter...
> ...


Pershendetje banished
Si fillim doja te thoja qe  cdokush eshte i lire te mendoje c'te doje dhe e respektoj vendimin tend.NJi gje qe nuk me pelqen eshte termi "dhune" vizuale.Nuk e kuptoj pse qeka "dhune" vizuale??
Ka njerez qe jane kurioz dhe duan te dine edhe pse nuk mund ti besojne duan te shofin pamjet per kuriozitet.psh:
Kur behet nji gjygj qe ta denosh nji njeri duhen prova apo jo??Aq me shume prova aq me ne pah del nese ai eshte fajtor ose jo.Nqs nuk do bashkengjiteshin fotot,mendoj se do shkruaje qe jane llafe te kota,pa foto pa asgje.
Un kto foto si shof ne cdo postim nenforum etj etj qe ti quaj "dhune" vizuale qe nji admin smod apo mod do te mi imponoje ti shof.Kto fotot jane postuar vetem tek kjo teme dhe po te ishte "dhune" vizuale thjesht mund mos ti shifje.Un apo pepi s'kemi shkruar tek fotot "SHIFNI FOTOT DHE DUHET TI BESONI PATJETER SE KSHU JU THEMI NE".
Tek ky nenforum eshte hapur nji teme me video rreth Ufo-ve dmth prova per ekzistencen e tyre.Ajo qe doja te pysja eshte:
-Mos do ti quash ato video filmime "pornografike"??
Ne ato video jane dhe xhirime te bera nga CNN dhe Fox Tv.Mesa di un keto jane televizione prestigjoze dhe nuk besoj se do shpenzonin sikur dhe 1 sek te kohes se tyre per tu marre me dokumentare apo paraqitur xhirime qe jane te "fallsifikuara".
Gje tjeter qe doja te komentoja per austronautet ne hapsire qe the shofin alucinazione nga efekti i gravitetit.Austronautet para se te shkojne ne hapsire bejne nji trajnim specifik ku msohen me kushtet qe do gjejne jashte atmosferes tokesore.Tani meqe shumica tyre pohon se ka pare UFO nuk te duket si pak e cuditshme qe te gjithe te shofin nji alucinacion te ngjashem??Pastaj dhe ne toke jane pare e filmuar e dokumentuar.
ps:
Me falni per repliken por meqe ishte permendur dy here emri im ne kete teme mendova ti pergjigjem.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## CUFO

Me duket shume interasante fotot e mara nga marsi ashtu dhe shkrimi i pepi par arsyet qe cuan ne pezullimet e fluturimit ne hene,personalisht mendoj se ka shume sekrete qe nuk i tregohen publikut,A keni me shkrime te tilla me pelqejne ti lexoj jam shume kureshtar ti lexoj?

----------


## Darius

Ok se u shmangem pak nga tema jone dhe uroj qe mos kete me nderhyrje te ketij tipi. Rastesisht gjeta nje tjeter material per temen e dyshimeve se cfare mund te kete ne hene. Po e postoj me poshte si vijon. Autori, doktor i shkencave astronomike, ufolog dhe astrobiologu Peter Kohen jep te dhenat e studimit te tij dhe rezultatet me disa te intervistuar, perfshi edhe astronaut qe jane terhequr nga sherbimi.

A ka ndonje baze aliene ne Hene? 
GJithmone e me shume njerez te perfshire ne kerkime, fluturime kozmike dhe studies po deshmojne per pranine e alieneve ne Hene. Prej tyre pretendohet qe ne pjesen e erret te Henes, ne ate qe nuk shihet kurre nga toka ka nje baze aliene. A e keni pyetur ndonjehere veten se perse u nderprene fluturimet ne Hene? Perse ne nuk ndertojme nej baze ne Hene qe natyrisht duket nje ide shume me teper praktike si nga ana ekonomike ashtu dhe e sigurise sesa te mbash stacione qe pluskojne ne hapesire. Duke ju referuar astrounautit Neil Armstrong, alienet kane nje baze ne Hene dhe ja u kane bere te qarte tokesoreve qe ti rrine larg satelitit te tyre. Tingellon si shume fantazi dhe e pamundur?
Milton Cooper nje oficer i Inteligjences se Forcave Detare shprehet: * Alient dhe Ufo jo vetem qe ekzistojne por ne komunitetin e Inteligjences se Forcave Detare, bazes aliene ne Hene i referohen shpesh si LUNA dhe qe eshte nje operacion vigan ne siperfaqe dhe ne mjete ku alienet mbajne anijet e tyre meme dhe ngrene ne fluturim vetem disqet e vogla fluturuese.*
LUNA, baza aliene ne pjesen e larget te Henes u filmua dhe nga astronautet e Apollos dhe qe e pershkruajne si nje baze te mirefillte me operacione te shumta qe behen pa nderprere dhe me mjete dhe anije meme gjigande ne permasa, vazhdon Milton Cooper.
A takoi Apollo 11 Ufo ne Hene?  KJo eshte pyetja qe shtron Timothy Good ne librin e tij "Above Top Secret" .
Duke ju referuar raporteve te pakonfirmuara te dy pilotet, Neil Armstrong dhe Buz Alddrin pane UFO menjehere sapo u ulen ne siperfaqen e Henes me mjetin e tyre Apollo 11 ne 21 Korrik te vitit 1969. Me kujtohet qe degjova nje astronaut ti referohej nje drite te shdritshme qe i kontrollonte pa nderprere, ne nje nga transmetimet direkte te tyre por qe u nderpre nga Nasa. Cdo gje u nderpre aty dhe nuk u bene me komente.
Duke ju referuar nje ish punonjesi te Nasa-s Otto Binder, vale radiosh me frekuenca te tyre dhe marrje sinjalesh VHF qe kalonin sistemin e Nasa-s lapen kete bisede:
* NASA: Cfare ka aty? Kontrolli i misionit Apollo si me degjon... Apolli11: Keta "bebusha" jane gjigande zoteri. Te pamase. Oh ZOT. Ju nuk do ta besonit. Po ju them, ka anije te tjera komzike aty te rrjeshtuara ne pjesen me te larget te kraterit. Ata jane ne Hene dhe po na vezhgojne!* 
Ne vitin 1979 Maurice Chatelain ish shefi i Sistemit te Komunikimve ne Nasa konfirmoi qe Arsmtrong kishte raportuar pamje te dy UFO ne buzet e nje krateri. Kontakti ka qene nje gje e njohur nga te gjithe ne Nasa po askush ska folur deri tani. 
Ruset ne nje fare menyre ishin te paret qe konfirmuan kete incident:
* Duke ju referuar informacioneve qe kemi, kontakti u raportua menjehere sapo anija u ul ne Hene, thote doktor Vladimir Azhazha, nje fizikant dhe profesor i matematikes ne Universitetin e Moskes. Neil Armstrong percolli mesazhin tek Kontrolli i Misionit qe dy objekte te medhaja misterioze po i vezhgonin keta sapo u ulen ne Hene. Por ky mesazh asnjehere nuk u degjua na publiku sepse NASA e censuroi. Nje tjeter shkencetar rus Dr Aleksander Kazantsev, Buss Aldrin filmoi me ngjyra ufot nga brenda Apollos dhe vazhdoi filmimin edhe kur dolen jashte. Dr Azhazha thote qe Ufot u larguan disa minuta mbasi astronautet u ulen ne siperfaqen e Henes.*
Maurice Chatelain konfirmoi gjithashtu qe transmetimet me radio te Apollos u nderprene ne shume raste ne menyre qe te fshiheshin nga publiku i gjere informacione te tilla. Mos harrojme qe kjo deshmi vjen nga Chatelain nje njeri i specializuar ne telekomunikacion dhe me nje te kaluar te lavdishme ne fushen e industrise aerospaciale dhe programeve spaciale. Ai ka qene desinjatori kryesor i sistemit te komunikimit dhe i procesimit te te dhenave ne anijet Apollo.
Ai deklaron se te dy, Apollo dhe Gemini gjate fluturimeve te tyre jane ndjekur ne distance dhe disa here nga afer, nga mjete fluturuese kozmike me origjine jashtetokesore. Cdo here qe ndodhte astrounautet informonin Kontrollin e Misionit te cilet nga ana tjeter urdheronin qe te mbahej heshtje e plote. 
NASA mund te jete nje agjenci civile po duke qene se shumica e fondeve te saja vijne nga burimet ushtarake, madje dhe kozmonautet pilote jane subjekt i sigurise dhe i nenshtrohen procedurave te sigurise sipas normave ushatarake.
Me poshte kemi deklaraten e bere nga  Otto Binder, Dr. Garry Henderson dhe Maurice Chatelain te cilet thone se astronautet kishin marre urdhera te prera qe te mos bisedonin me njeri per vezhgimet e tyre.Gordon Cooper ka deshmuar perpara Komitetit te Kombeve te Bashkuara, nje gna astronautet ka pare nje ufo ne token e Henes
Nese ska ndonje sekret, atehere pse keto gjera mbahen te fshehta dhe sjane bere publike? 
Gjate nje sipmoziumi te NASA-s kjo eshte nje pjese e intervistes se bere me Neil Armstrong:
*Peter Kohen : Cfare ndodhi me te vertete me Apollon 11? Ka qene me gjithe mend e pabesueshme por sidoqofte ne e kemi ditur prej kohesh qe sjemi vetem, madje edhe per bazen ne Hene dhe po ashtu per mesazhin e tyre qe te mos i afrohemi Henes. Cfare ndodhi?
N. Arsmtrong: Nuk mund te jap detaje pervec asaj qe anijet e tyre ishin shume me superiore se tonat, si madhesi dhe si teknologji. Hmm, ishin te medhaja dhe kercenuese...
Peter Kohen: Po NASA ka nderrmare misione te tjera mbas Apollo11.
N. Armstrong: Natyrisht, nuk mund te rrezikonim perhapjen e nje paniku ne toke. Keshtuqe duhet ta nderprisnim ngadale. Mesazhi na u dha qarte me Apollo 13 qe nuk pati difekt... (buzeqesh)*
Armstrong e mbyll intervisten e tij duke konfirmuar qe ngjarja eshte e vertete por duke refuzuar te japi hollesira te metejshme duke  ebere te qarte qe ne sfond te kesaj heshtjeje dhe mbulimi te se vertetes ishte dora e CIA-s

----------


## Darius

*Te rejat e fundit nga Planeti i Kuq.*

Ne muajt e fundit jane zbuluar nje numer i madh anomalisht ne siperfaqen e planetit Mars. Ajo qe ja vlen me shume per tu permendur eshte nga fotot e Mars Global Surveyor, ka te beje me te ashtuquajtura "Tubat e Xhamit" te zbuluara nga nje grup shkenctaresh te "Enterprise Mission," te cilet punojne ne menyre te pamvarur nga NASA. Ata mbasi analizuan rreth 20 mije megabytes me foto te bera publike nga NASA ne vitin 2000, para disa muajsh zbuluan  ekzistencen e nje strukture ne forme tubolare jo natyrale ne planetin Mars. Pamja e tyre e reflektuar te krijon pershtypjen e nje siperfaqeje te xhamte dhe me linja te shumta ne prerje rrethore. Fotoja e meposhtme tregon ate qe mund te quhet me plote gojen nje tub i xhamte me nje diamter prej 200 metrash qe reflekton nje drite te forte, mbase driten e diellit. Disa kerkues kane hedhur hipotezat qe keto tuba te cilet duken qarte qe sjane natyral mund te jene nje lloj sistemi qarkullimi i ujit ose dhe nje sistem transporti qe shkon nentoke. Nese kjo teori del e vertete atehere do te provohet njehere e mire qe Marsi eshte i banuar dhe civilizimi i tij shtrihet nen siperfaqen e planetit te kuq.

----------


## Darius

Disa foto te tjera me te detajuara.

----------

